
Why font rendering sucks in electron based editors? - xstartup
Font always appears fuzzy or blurry. It doesn&#x27;t happen in Sublime Text. Is there any solution to this problem?
======
Rotareti
I ran into this issue when I installed Atom two years back. Today I installed
VSCode and run into the exact same issue again. I tried a bunch of stuff to
fix it; none of it worked. It was a pain two years back and it's a pain today.
Except for the ugly fonts the Editor seems nice. Maybe I'll give it another
try in 2019...

------
folknor
Several solutions/workarounds, explanations, and links to lower-level bugs are
here
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/35675](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/35675)

I would explain more if I knew - but I haven't read it. I just found the
solution and applied it.

